# Dora Report



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Dora arrived today.  Made two runs before rain called a halt.  Her dual oscillating cylinder drive has a 2:1 gear ratio - necessary because she can move!  Boiler capacity is stated at 65 ml - I measured between 65 and 70 ml.  Instructions recommend removing 20 ml for head space - I pulled 15 ml.  Boiler still had about 20 ml at end of run.  One interesting addition to the usual assortment of accessories were a pair of medium weight gloves as well as another Accucraft fuel adapter.  Also a  very tiny Allen wrench, so something something uses it.  Weight was about 1930 grams fully fueled.
 
Run number 1 was a little over 4 minutes - everything cold.  Flame was hard to keep lit and low - several flameouts.  With no gauge (a capped fitting does exist to add one), I did not wait for the safety to blow but rather cracked the steam valve about 1/4 turn immediately after ignition.  As steam hit the cylinders she had a minor eruption from the stack (stand well clear) then started moving out after a brief pause.  In trying to adjust the speed down during the run I discovered why they added the gloves - the steam valve is all metal and gets very hot!
 
Run number 2 was nearly 7 minutes - flame still touchy but cracked the steam valve only 1/8 turn to start.  Same Vesuvius effects - then a smooth start, maintaining about 30 smph with no adjustments during the run.  When running she makes a steady crackling noise - probably steam oil hitting the hot stack.
 
Needed for next run - heat shrink tubing on the steam valve handle & a small screen on the stack top to tame the spitting.
 
Other observations:  With the cylinders under the boiler only the bottoms of the pivot surfaces are accessible.  I wonder just how hot the cylinders run.  The weighted dome over the safety valve is NOT retained - falls off immediately when inverting for lubrication.  Steam oil consumption was moderate - only a drop or two of condensate after the first run.
 
All in all she runs very like my I. P Jane - small boiler, heats quickly, fast but low center of gravity, short runs.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

THird run this morning had a run time of 8 minutes starting cold. Heat shrink tubing is working on the throttle. A small SS screen inside the stack greatly improves the spitting and a better plume. No flameouts this time. The jet tip could have been passing dirt before.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am waiting on mine (should receive it today or tomorrow), I ordered some english style nameplates that say "Karen" (wife's name) - and im going to give it to my wife, she loves cute engines!


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

I received my Dora a few days ago. Havent yet run it. Im impressed with the build quality. As usual for Accucraft very well protected for shipping and comes with a pretty complete accesscories package. One small issue; no links or pins. I called Accucraft and spoke with Cliff and after opening a new Dora in stock said it also was without them. Not a big deal and if thats the only problem I will be happy. This little loco is a canvas for kit-bashing and its got a "could be from anywhere" (England, Europe, US) appearance. bertiejoa


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a pop rivet and a paperclip as a temporary link and pin. Later, when you get some others, the rivet and clip is good for an emergency.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Five runs now. She seems to be settling down to 7-8 minute run times on minimum flame - still moving 30 smph. It appears that every time I close the smokebox door completely, she will flame out soon. With the door slightly open, never yet. The spring allows more than one position - I use the last click before full closed. Also, beware - any more than a small flame produces a small, but very hot, secondary flame in the smokebox. The instructions say this is normal but be careful! In low light it is easily visible. I now reduce the fire until that flame just disappears.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I witnessed an early run of a new Dora where that flame was hot enough to burn the paint off the smokebox door!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw one running at the Colo RR Museum today. Similar experience to George, fire was quieter and better behaved with the door slighly ajar. Speeds on this one seemed rather sedate, though. Run times about the same. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

DORA #82 arrived in FL this week. So far two runs on a rolling road and 2 runs on the track. Filling with 60 ml of water seemed to minimize liquid spitting from the safety valve. With that much water: 4-5 min to steam pressure sufficient to turn the wheels, then 7 to 10 minutes of running depending on the gas setting. Comments on flame in the smokebox and spitting from the stack are confirmed for this DORA also. A very small flame is best. 

Dora performd very well on the first runs out of the big red box and will improve with more running in. 

Tender care is being lavished on DORA in my workshop, she has been fitted with a Weebee SV mounted on a riser so the SV protrudes from the top of the "steam dome" which was drilled out for the purpose. The dome holds its position on the riser with enough tension to keep it from falling off. A Goodall valve, a pressure gauge, and a handle on the lubricator cap are next. Some alteration to the exhaust will be desirable to eliminate the gurgling sound from the stack. 

John Riley


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

AW heck! 

This is really starting to tempt me. And I'm trying to save up for a Roundhouse WD 2-6-2t instead. 

Good heavens but the live steam bug bites hard! 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine has arrived too but I still need to pick it up from Jack Verducci who picked it up for me from Accucraft HQ. Here is a silly question: does Dora have a reversing lever? I have seen a few pictures online that don't seem to show one? Myabe one of you guys who already has one in you hands can enlighten me? Just wondering if this loco is SO basic that it ony goes in forward.









Regards,


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

It's like a Mamod!


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

Page 4 of the owners manual shows the reverse lever in the back of the cab and as the previous blogger said its like a Mamod. bertiejo


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I figured as much. Like I said, I haven't picked mine up from Jack yet so I couldn't verify in person. Hopefully I will pick it up in the next few days so I can start deciding how I will bash it.









Regards,


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw 2 of these running at the Colorada Railroad Museum on Saturday. Both models had to have the smokebox door ajar. This is like the problem the Ruby/Mimi models had when they first came out. The opening in the bottom of the smokebox was too small to allow the exhaust gas to pass out. Marc's originial model consturction photos show a pretty large rectangualar opening in the bottom of the smokebox for the exhaust to get out. Wonder how big it is on the Dora models ? 

See this photo at : http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/Gallery/Gallery24/Ga24.html 

Photo shows the opening at the bottom with the smokebox door open in the gallery . 

I had to open the exhaust opening on my Mimi considerably to get it to run with the smokebox door closed. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

the circular opening at the bottom of the smokebox is as large as space allows so there is no practical way to enlarge whats there. removing the number plate and drilling a hole might help but it would ruin the looks of the engine. running the engine with the smokebox door slightly ajar isnt the worst thing in the world and maybe "Busy Bodies" in the UK or the guy in Hawaii who also makes RR figures can produce a fireman peering into the smokebox. bertiejo


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I got mine today.







Serial No. 100. I ran it twice. I had no such issue with needing the smoke box door ajar. Mine worked great with the door closed although I am little concerned that latch is going to loose it's spring temper and stop working properly at some point. The smoke box is small and the exhaust pipe sits directly in front of the flue. The burner on mine has a nice quiet roar until you open the trottle that is. The stack spouts like old faithful on start up. It crackles and snaps like an angry skillet of bacon while running. I am going to fool with the exhaust pipe a bit to try to eliminate this. Most likely I'll add a sludge tank with a drain out the bottom of the loco. Mine ran very smoothly in forward and reverse. I pulled a short train of two axle wagons with it easily. I got a bout 10 minutes on each run. I was trying to manage the fuel very carefully to see how long a run I could get and also to keep the smoke box door from getting scorched. So far so good. 

I had to get my Cricket out to compare the two. It's no wonder the Cricket runs so much longer. It has larger boiler and only one small cylinder. Dora's boiler is definitely smaller and the two wobble cylinders look comparatively larger, though I do not officially know what the bore and stroke on Dora is so I am just guessing based on the outside appearance. Dora is slightly shorter than the Cricket and is heavier and "huskier" looking. I am really happy that Accucraft has gotten away from the super high gloss paint on their live steamers because the satin black looks pretty sharp. Sitting next to my Cricket, which is also black, the two make a cute, industrial looking pair.

There is a decent "kit" of stuff that came with Dora. Little baggies containing two little allen wrenches, spare metric hardware, coupler pins (no links or draw bars though), two little nut drivers, large and small syringes with little lengths of tubing, white engineers gloves and a European boiler cert saying they hydro tested the boiler to 600 psi.









Now I am thinking about kitbash potential in this thing...

Regards,


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, did the boiler cert actually say 600psi, or is that a typo?

Even in my 1-1/2" days, my new steel boiler was only hydro'd to 350#, and ran at 125#, not 50#or so.

Just wondering?

Larry


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

the 600psi is for the gas tank. there are 2 certificates with the engine, one for the boiler and the other for the gas tank. bertiejo


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh that makes sense. There are indeed two certs the boiler one says that it was tested to 150 psi and max operating pressure is 60.

Regards,


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

As modifications continue DORA #82 was stripped down to reach the oscillator's exhaust line which was cut and a shortened downward directed section attached. The tradeoff: no exhaust plume from the stack, but no popping and sputtering of exhaust steam oil in the smoke box. This solution might not appeal to some but the frying bacon sound and occasional associated flameouts were not my favorite thing. As mentioned in an earlier e-mail the Accucraft SV valve was replaced by a Weebee SV mounted on a riser so the SV valve extends above the top of the "steam dome" The C clip was removed and two O-ring grooves were cut in the riser. The O-rings provide tension to keep the dome from falling off when the engine is turned over for lubrication. I am well pleased with the engine as built, it is a great little engine, the modifications are just expressions of my personal preferences. Who knows, DH 2014 may see enough of these engines to warrant a DORA DASH to rival Sonny's SHAY-UP. 

John Riley


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll see who wants to sell theirs at DH. Cheers James (JimB)


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like good progress John,
I have not run my DORA but designing of modifications is proceeding apace. Right now we're in Moab, UT so no work will occur until we arrive home. At the least I'll run her before starting changes.
My A-craft Shay exhibits a significant snap, crackle and pop which was tamed by addition of a Summerlands Chuffer. I wonder if the same would occur with DORA. Maybe some have tried that mod and hopefully will report.
James,
Better get your own in case every one loves them. ;-)
Best,
Tom


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally unpacked and steamed up Dora this weekend. Here's a short video of the 2nd run. - Scott 



Exploring the Accucraft Dora


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings! 

I've watched all the Dora videos on YouTube. I'm not seeing the slow speed running that I would have expected with the gearing. I'm sure the locomotive needs a good run-in, but is anybody getting a nice crawl now that they have some experience with it? 

Thanks, 

-Richard


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

It's only geared 1:2 ratio so you will never get the grade ignoring crawl of an Accu. Shay, Cricket or Regner Konrad/Wili. It still performs with manageable speeds-- more manageable than a small rod engine I would say.

Regards,


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Today at our steam up, there was a pair of Doras double heading a very long train. It was extremly cool. I will post a link when my fried uploads the video


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest SitG has some articles on Dora.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Video by Ernie Noa of the double head.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent the afternoon working on a Dora for a friend. It had the problem it won't run with the smokebox door closed. I adjusted the burner and the air collar for a nice flame with no effect on the door position . I then removed the boiler and took a look at opening up the bottom of the smokebox. Careful work produced a nice 15 mm by 20 mm rectangular opening in the bottom using a dremel tool . When the boiler is installed the opening is not visible except when the smokebox door is open or you would have to turn the model upside down to see any change at all. 

Now Dora runs with the smokebox door closed from start to finish without problems. I also fixed the tip of the exhaust to stop the fountain of oil and water on startup. 

Now the problem is that I have to give it back. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2010)

Charles, would you please post a photo of the mod you did, if you have one? I got my Dora (No 59) a few weeks ago and am still working on painting and lettering it before I fire it for the first time. I have an English layout, so my Dora now has buffers and handrails. I'll take some photos as soon as I put the connecting rods back on.


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634901032020/

Here are some photos. Still no lettering, because I haven't etched the nameplates yet. 
I'm looking forward to an early September steam-up!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Little Spud looks good with British aesthetic, well done!


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Stoney, 

Nothing fancy in the modification to the Dora. I removed the boiler , and using painters tape marked a rectangular opening around the original hole in the bottom of the boiler. The opening when finished measured out to 15 millimeters by 20 millimeters. The copper tube for the boiler is very heavy material, so I rounded the corners and finished with a fine dental burr. When the boiler is re-installed the opening can only be seen looking through the smokebox door. The tape works as an outline and to prevent a marks on the nice finish. 

To fix the exhaust pipe , I measured down about 1/2 inch and filed two small notches in the tube across from each other. I then cross drilled through to connect the notches to the tubing itself. A pinch at the top of the tube with pliers and the exhaust now exits through the side of the tube not through the top , stopping the fountain out of the stack. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Eric, I'm really enjoying taking my time on this one! The buffer beams have two coats of Tamiya white lacquer on them followed by two coats of red, then I lettered the front one, then I oversprayed with two coats of clear... I have several of the brass Accucraft two axle wagons and a logging disconnect that I am also Anglicising. Work is slow, but promising.


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I'll do the same on mine the next time I pull the side tanks (for lettering and clear coating). It'll already be apart then. And your exhaust pipe fix is brilliant! I run my locos indoors in the winter on my LGB layout, and I'm forever paranoid about oily water shooting up and soaking into the scenery. Your mod will put it where I can deal with it-- right between the rails-- heck, it'll only look MORE realistic!


----------



## stoney (Sep 19, 2010)

Opportunity: YOURS!

There's an open-box DORA for sale on ebay right now, at considerable savings. (315.00 plus 15 s/h). It's a bit damaged, but should be fine for kitbashing, etc. From a quick look at the photos, the smokebox door appears to need attention (on a British outline loco, one would prob. toss the center part anyway-- I turned mine on the drill press until it made the brass "button" for my smokebox dart handles) the stack is also bent backwards a few degrees (so the top of the boiler is prob bent as well) and the finish on the boiler is rougher than on mine. Also, I can see that the length and materials (metal) of the steam regulator and butane valves point to an earlier production than my loco (059) so it may be a demo. Not TOO early of a loco, because it is already lined. Anyway, it's worth a look... http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUCRAFT-1203-DORA-040-LIVE-STEAM-OPEN-STOCK-ITEM-/281146267232


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This topic was inadvertently deleted by a moderator. I have restored it.


----------

